# Urban delight in northern Germany



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all!  More Lübeck:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love your thread, Ben! kay:

After my short trip to Roth near Nuremberg I really would like to visit
Germany once more...


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice work, beautiful photography. The refelexions on the windows are stuning, nice renders kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool shots, beautiful place.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! More Lübeck:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that back alley-cum-courtyard.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ There really are plenty of these alleys and courtyards in Lübeck. They're well maintained and very charming.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful thread!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lübeck:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

What is the cat thinking about? 
Nice updates Ben.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Is Lübeck a lively city?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

If only life permitted.....but instead we are forced to make choices.....So much world; such restricted opportunity..... I don’t think I’ll ever travel to Lubeck - but I can certainly appreciate it through your pictures.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> If only life permitted.....but instead we are forced to make choices.....So much world; such restricted opportunity.....


I know the feeling... 


paul62 said:


> What is the cat thinking about?


Mice? 


Wapper said:


> Is Lübeck a lively city?


It reminded me of Bruges... That said, we were only there for 2 days/3 nights on a calm Easter weekend. So I suppose my experience is not representative for the rest of the year.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some weird combination of facades...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many astonishing views and beautiful places - thanks for sharing, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Even more Lübeck.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb photography, a joy to visit your thread, Ben. kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The Cathedral - a Gothic dream... kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Yes indeed. More Lübeck:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hospital of the Holy Spirit, one of the oldest social institutions of Lübeck


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates, Ben! kay:
Love the church with the wonderful medieval frescoes!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ A beautiful interior indeed, though it's the entry hall of the medieval hospital, which host now a small museum.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful, many of your pics have an elegant style, Ben. kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

TheaterFigurenMuseum @ Lübeck:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Those are the Dancing Towers or Tango Towers.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Nice new sets, Ben. Very interesting graffiti on those walls.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting updates, Ben! kay:
Many favourites, like #113/2, 116/1, 118/1 and 4, 
and I love this coloured fence with flowers in #122/1!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

very beautiful updates Ben kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice harbour and ship scenes, Ben!
And I love the pic with this "stilwerk BRÜCKE". kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for liking and commenting, everyone!  More Hamburg:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#131: Love it! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Hamburg*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Christmas to you Ben. Thanks for all of the photos.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy Christmas to you too, Jane! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Hamburg:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hafencity:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb updates, Ben! :applause:
And this wonderful impression is my favourite:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice, like that set of graffiti.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great shots, Ben - particularly love the first two pics of #159! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you folks, for liking and commenting! :cheers:

Hamburg offers an impressive collection of old office buildings.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Chilehaus:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Good eye! Exciting pics, Ben! :applause:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very elegant.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It sure is!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some, almost, monumental, old office buildings there.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent architecture photography, dear Ben!
#167/1 ! :applause:

The facade of Sprinkenhof is very special and interesting!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed, nice brick facades over there. At least this business district isn't _blue glass boring_. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice observations, Ben!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those elephants!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice sets, Ben!
Many beautiful buildings.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some really exquisite facades there. The green tiles.....The facade of Africa House is just wonderful.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really nice photography :applause: So much interesting urban places in Germany.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Yep, I really like German cities. Despite the bombing during WWII they're still have great architecture and a metropolitan feeling.

Thank you all for views, likes and comments! :cheers1:

Another awesome building, the magnificent Rathaus/City Hall:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

spectacular!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love these varied old schools of architecture, from gothic to art deco. quite interesting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Hamburg*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I like very much the Philharmonic of Hamburg kay: Nice pictures!!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine update, Ben! kay:
Love the pic with the people in warm cloth sitting outside enjoying the sun...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely photo update, nice blending of the old and new architecture,


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the nice comments and many likes! :cheers1:

More Hamburg:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very good photos in these last two sets, Ben. 
The first photo of the last post is my favorite


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ That's a part of the beautiful restored Speicherstadt. We will enter it right now.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic urban landscape.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the vision of the "water street", that beautiful and vibrant place


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

superb kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A lot of red brick. Some (to me) looks similar to parts of Manchester & Liverpool, although probably a totally different feel, being there.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Not really a totally different feeling. German en British harbor cities have got a lot in common and offer a cosmopolitan atmosphere. 

But most German big cities are richer and more ambitious, while British cities are more creative and have a more bohemian feeling. 

But that's only my personal impression, after visiting several German and English cities last decade.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

And so we reached probably the most ambitious and Europe's largest urban development, Hafencity:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

HafenCity:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments and the many likes! :cheers1:

We continue our walking tour through awesome HafenCity, Hamburg:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So much lovely brickwork. Not sure about that new multi-coloured tower though. There’s been a real fad for these multi-coloured panels over recent years, but I think its time is up.
Too faddish!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, to be honest, I really like that tower. Nice shape and warm colors. As long as they don't exaggerate, I think it's a nice contrast and suits well in between the old, brick warehouses.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Amazing! Love the juxtaposition between the old industrial buildings (of which I think have tonnes more character) and the newer stuff (some of which works better than others). I must visit this place - the scale of development is huge!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's really huge indeed. And it isn't finished yet. They are still constructing over there.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice mix old and new kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!







Auto museum Prototyp:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More vintage beauties at Prototyp Auto Museum:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Really beauties


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks. Last pictures of this oldies:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow! Boy's toys!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed! More HafenCity at Hamburg:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots and I particularly like those vintage cars....cute. kinda.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the many likes and kind comments!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Makes me want to visit. Nice updates Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ You should like it Paul.


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

thank you for the cool photos. I love since a long time Hamburg and also its hafencity.Its interesting how this new area works after many years of negative critic.Not only buildings but
also promenades an riverwalks and public spaces which are good visited.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Now I enjoyed all your pics of Speicherstadt and Hafencity, Ben - 
superb pics! :applause:

Love the Automuseum.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent photos,Ben kay:
my favorite :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates, Ben :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome, very beautiful pictures of modern architecture


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys for the nice comments! :cheers1:





Back to the city center from the new U-bahn station Uberseequartier:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hamburg Rathaus:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

+1 From me  (Let's hope they get the like system fixed, at first I thought that it was an April fools joke.)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice looking metro.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hamburg City Center:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The white colonnaded river side walk looks fabulous.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots of a vibrant city..


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice pictures. I particularly like the last pictures of the two last sets kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for liking and commenting! :cheers1:

More Hamburg:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new sets, Ben!
Great cars!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

These cars are real beauties  kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! nice display of vintage cars, vans and trucks and beautiful weather there too.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great updates, Ben! :applause:
Love the pic with the soap bubbles, and of course the many nice oldtimers!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all for likes and comments! :cheers:

It was a kind of vintage parade for the benefit of demented people:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice pics of the parade, Ben! kay:
If I could choose some, it would be the emerald Mercedes and the red-white-red Ford Mustang.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> If I could choose some, it would be the emerald Mercedes and the red-white-red Ford Mustang.


Very nice colors for this timeless cars, indeed!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Real classic cars. Today’s cars all look so similar - and lack style. My personal favourite is the Mini Cooper. I want one. The right size for a city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ A bit too small for me, but it's a handsome and handy car indeed!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I can see the resemblances to Manchester, that you once spoke of.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Many fine pics, Ben! Also like the one with the people looking down at the city. kay:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool photos of a neat city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all!  More nice views from above:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great views, Ben! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

kay: Excellent photos! My favorites #307/5 #308/3


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Bittesehr, gern geschehen! 

Nice updates again, excellent architecture pic in #308/2, and I love
the shadows on the green trees in #308/3! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

The Presence of Past in Hamburg is astonishing: I'm speaking about that courtyard on previous page - he "survived war and modernisms". I guess that fashions about what would be better for our urban landscapes are worst than many disasters...

Great pics, I am enjoying more and more this beautiful place to be.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you, my friends, for the likes and comments!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

St. Pauli Elbe Tunnel, built in 1911. On weekdays the lifts even take cars into the tunnel.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful update, Ben!
Fantastic place and pictures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Ben, very interesting building and wow, what a spectacular picture! kay:



Benonie said:


> St. Pauli Elbe Tunnel, built in 1911. On weekdays the lifts even take cars into the tunnel.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Taken from the other side of the Elbe river. Like these pictures:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

An amazing clock tower!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

gorgeous, and so vibrant.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always do, Ben


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love this updates, especially the last pic of #339 and #340/3! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bremen looks interesting.......what did you make of it?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well, we hadn't planned a visit to Bremen, but I had 2 extra holidays and we've decided to stop in Bremen on our way back to Belgium. To be honest, it was the lesser of the 3 cities we've visit during this trip. It's not bad and it has got a certain charm. But it's not a top destination, just nice for a short visit and a Becks beer on a riverside terrace. :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Have to say that in certain ways Bremen looks more appealing than Hamburg, to me.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Bremen seems very well kept, as german cities use to be, and for me it has additional interest: as other cities close to the Baltic Sea in Germany, it makes me remember those fabulous stages in Nosferatu, a classic 1922 film


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ The city center was partly destroyed during WWII.
Only some parts of the old town remains or was restored.


openlyJane said:


> Have to say that in certain ways Bremen looks more appealing than Hamburg, to me.


It depends on what you prefer. Hamburg is more cosmopolitan, while Bremen is smaller and easy going.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice tour in Germany. I'm glad to see it 

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very beautiful facades in the buildings of the city!
Great sets, Ben!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I find too Bremen very appealing, Ben. That lovely alley in #346.3 for example.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Stunning photos,Ben! I especially like  this one


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all for the nice comments and likes! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very, very impressing, Ben! :applause:
Just to name two of many favourites: #355/ 1, 2!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice shot :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice city and pics!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

"Urban Delight" is the right name for your thread, dear Ben. 

I was especially delighted by #359/1, 2 and 5, and #360 - whole! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from Bremen's old city, Ben.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful particularly the old architecture...like the lively places.


----------



## Hardhill (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful photo's Ben  Did you visit the Ostertor/Steintor district as well?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks. We didn't visit that quarter, unfortunately. We only had 2 extra nights we could stay in Bremen, returning home from Hamburg and Lübeck. So it was quite a short visit.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Ben!
The view from the window (post 359) is wonderful and the narrow streets are lovely.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool shots.


----------

